# shoes for a busy line cook with back issues...



## sweetjames (Dec 26, 2007)

i need some non slip, lace up shoes with some good arch support.
right now i have some cheap non-slip shoes and some work insoles, and they're not working for me at all. 
my back starts hurting pretty bad around the 7 hour mark of my shift.
i typically work 9-10 hours a day, and that consists of alot of movement. 
i work in a country club with a big kitchen, and the produce cooler and dry storage is on a different floor, so there is alot of movement involved. 
can anyone recommend me something?


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

i used to wear shoes for crew lace ups. I first had one of there pair of boots but have tried to actual shoes too. There very stiff at first and need broken in but once they are there very comphterable. Rigt now i wear the croc work shoes VERY comterbale, you might want to check them out if you can wear clogs. my back and legs have definitly hurt less since i got them.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Go to a podiatrist. Get fitted for orthotics. Wear them in your shoes religiously. 

Phil


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

In addition to good clogs I wear a wide (very wide) back brace.


----------

